# For those who want a doodle, watch this video (advice from groomer)



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

This channel is one of my favorite. I find it relaxing to watch her groom various breeds of dogs, and she has an excellent sense of humor which makes it even more entertaining.

Listen to her advice about doodles in this video (don’t get one, get a poodle) :


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

It was a great video!


----------



## Phaz23 (May 31, 2020)

Dechi said:


> This channel is one of my favorite. I find it relaxing to watch her groom various breeds of dogs, and she has an excellent sense of humor which makes it even more entertaining.
> 
> Listen to her advice about doodles in this video (don’t get one, get a poodle) :


oh man the thickness of that coat is wild- you would have to brush it with a garden rake 😅


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

I really wanted a collie x poodle until I saw the thickness of the adult coat. Eek!

So so so glad I stuck to my dream of getting a poodle. I adore him and enjoy clipping him.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

That's a good point, mixing the two different coats doesn't always equal the desired outcome. 

I've watched a handful of her videos too. She had a tasteful dry sense of humor, like when the Huskies sing her the song of their people.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Great educational video! I love her Instagram account.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

She’s just a regular Canadian groomer. She started putting up videos just for fun and she had no ideas it would become so popular. Nothing is rehearsed, she just takes the camera and shoots for dogs whose owners gave permission. Lots of time it’s the first time she grooms the dog. I think she’s booked almost a year in advance.


----------



## Piper Bear (Apr 12, 2021)

I am subscribed to her channel actually. I laugh out loud at her deadpan humour. Her comments in this video are spot on.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

I grew up with labradors and now have a poodle. Honestly a dog that sheds like a labrador but needs grooming like a poodle sounds like my worst nightmare. 

If I am dealing with shedding I want really short un-mattifiable coat that only needs bathing if muddy. If I am brushing everyday I don't want to also have to vacuum an enture fur coat of my floor and sofa each day. I either groom or vacuum, I refuse to do both! I am too lazy for that 😅


----------

